# Natural Yeast Based Preservative



## motocrash (Aug 18, 2018)

Pretty cool stuff that outlasts artificial preservatives. 
"Flavonoids extracted directly from plants need to be further processed to be antimicrobial whereas our flavonoids produced from yeast do not require this," says Chen. "Secondly, there have been no reports on antioxidant properties in flavonoids, while our yeast-based flavonoids naturally come with it."

https://newatlas.com/plant-based-food-preservative/55928/


----------

